# Help with the auger on my vintage Parmi



## Daddymikey1975 (Oct 22, 2017)

I picked up this really old Parmi and I absolutely love it. It's very powerful for its size and age. It also throws snow like a beast (for a single stage).

Last year I has a shop put a new centrifugal clutch on it (since I wasn't comfortable doing it) and only got to use it once.

My dilemma is, the auger shaft makes alot of noise and needs lubed or new bearings. I asked the shop to replace the bearings but the claimed they couldn't find them.

Before I get lots of snow this season I'd love it of someone can help me find parts for this old classic.

It's a "sno throw by Parmi" made by Lazy Boy. Probably 70s vintage. I took some pics of the auger and chain setup. The half shaft between the engine and auger has a grease zerk and takes grease just fine its the auger shaft in question.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Daddymikey1975

You have to understand we are pretty good at finding stuff but you have to tell us more than it's a "Parmi" and I need auger bearings bearings. The older the machine is or the more limited the parts availability the more information that's needed. At the very least the model number would be helpful and some times if there is a separate serial number that helps too. 

And there is a chance they are no longer available but in that case you'd need to be creative and make a generic bearing fit if you wanted to keep the old girl going strong.


----------



## Daddymikey1975 (Oct 22, 2017)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> :welcome: to SBF Daddymikey1975
> 
> You have to understand we are pretty good at finding stuff but you have to tell us more than it's a "Parmi" and I need auger bearings bearings. The older the machine is or the more limited the parts availability the more information that's needed. At the very least the model number would be helpful and some times if there is a separate serial number that helps too.
> 
> And there is a chance they are no longer available but in that case you'd need to be creative and make a generic bearing fit if you wanted to keep the old girl going strong.


There really isn't a designation on it for a model number or serial number.

It just says "so-throw by Parmi" on it.

I've attached some pics if this helps (I also understand that lack of info makes finding things very difficult, I wish I had more identifying info).

I appreciate the input.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

after doing a google for you,not much came up even on e bay for parts ,
auger bearings from the looks of lack of parts is going to be like kiss stated, remove and try to match. 1 source near me with odd ball bearings is our well known tractor supply where they have in the hardware section bins with bearings and bushings, 
i wish you a lot of luck in your looking


----------



## Daddymikey1975 (Oct 22, 2017)

87 powershift said:


> after doing a google for you,not much came up even on e bay for parts ,
> auger bearings from the looks of lack of parts is going to be like kiss stated, remove and try to match. 1 source near me with odd ball bearings is our well known tractor supply where they have in the hardware section bins with bearings and bushings,
> i wish you a lot of luck in your looking


I haven't taken it apart yet but the outside diameter is about 1"

What are the odds of a some bicycle wheel bearings working? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Well if you can't find parts made for that machine such as the bearings, You would have to get the bad bearing out and either measure it or bring it to a bearing shop and see what they have to match, Can get a little pricey depending where you go but a new bearing should last you as long as the old one and that was a long time looking at that old machine.


----------



## Daddymikey1975 (Oct 22, 2017)

Dauntae said:


> Well if you can't find parts made for that machine such as the bearings, You would have to get the bad bearing out and either measure it or bring it to a bearing shop and see what they have to match, Can get a little pricey depending where you go but a new bearing should last you as long as the old one and that was a long time looking at that old machine.


Part of my fear is getting it apart and realizing it shouldn't even go back together without new bearings lol

I guess I got some time before snow flies. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Daddymikey1975 said:


> Part of my fear is getting it apart and realizing it shouldn't even go back together without new bearings lol



Boy, can I relate to that :grin:

Can you measure the diameter of the auger shaft or ID of the bearing. They'd be the same but it would give us a place to start. And a closer photo of the bearing itself so we can see how it's attached to the housing ?? And of course something close up on the right side, inside to see it too.


----------



## Daddymikey1975 (Oct 22, 2017)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Boy, can I relate to that :grin:
> 
> Can you measure the diameter of the auger shaft or ID of the bearing. They'd be the same but it would give us a place to start. And a closer photo of the bearing itself so we can see how it's attached to the housing ?? And of course something close up on the right side, inside to see it too.


I'll need to get it apart first.
Might remove that shaft tomorrow and get some pics and measurements.



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

No problem, just post when you have an update.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

It's v


----------



## Daddymikey1975 (Oct 22, 2017)

jtclays said:


> It's very hard to tell from pics, but there may not be any bearings:surprise: Don't know myself, maybe they have oil impregnated bushings slipped inside the ends of the auger tube????
> Did the shop you took it to say there were actually bearings in the ends and they couldn't locate replacements, or did they say they just didn't find bearings? I can't remember what machine, but I've seen one that the side bolts just come out and the auger shaft is just that, a shaft for the auger tube to spin around and hold the thing inside the bucket........nothing else. The auger just turns around the shaft, pull the bolts and chain, the auger tube slides off. The two holes that look like modern shear bolt holes were just oiling holes. If you are getting noise that shaft may be bent or just needs to be sanded and greased. Two bolts and you should be able to walk that chain right off the jack shaft sprocket. If you have a table saw or piece of shelving style glass, roll the inner shaft over it to see how much run out you have. Might be worth drilling and tapping a grease zerk on each half of the auger tube to keep it lubed up. Cool little blower:wink2:


I picked it up for $80 from a guy back in 2011. It's been through alot of snow since then. It'll tear up a tree if I'd let it.

The shop said they couldn't find bearings, but they didn't take the shaft off.

I might get the auger off tomorrow and see what's inside.

Those two holes you're describing.... I wonder if I can tap them and thread some grease zerks into them and fill it with grease?

(assuming it's constructed like you said, just the shaft with some bushings - that might be missing by now lol)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

For zer


----------



## Daddymikey1975 (Oct 22, 2017)

jtclays said:


> For zerks, those holes may be too big, can't tell. Depends how thick the tube metal is too, but usually stuff that old is plenty thick enough for a shallow zerk. Be interesting to see once you get the side bolts off what's going on at the ends. Usually if you have an roller bearing there would be some sort of end cap or mount holding it, and have two or more bolts at the outside of the bucket sides. Can you see anything on the sprocket side if you rotate it? There must be something there (roll pin, or thrust needle bearing maybe) to keep the sprocket from walking into the bucket side.


The auger slides from side to side about 3/16" (could be a little less).. When it's slid towards the bucket opposite the sprocket, I can't see anything in there that would allude to a bearing... There's just not enough clearance without removing it (which I plan to do tomorrow). 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

Your machine wasn't built at Boeing or Pratt&Whitney and would have been designed and manufactured with some off the shelf common bearings.:dry: 99.9% of the time the bearing number will be stamped on the bearing and if not take a measurement and get the dimensions.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

My guess is that those bolts go into a solid shaft that spans the collector. The rotor probably has Oilite bearings and maybe a grease fitting to supplement the lubrication. Take it apart to inspect things. A local power transmission / bearing shop can probably supply off the shelf bushings if you find them to be worn.

Pete


----------

